# RAB Stealth



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a customer that says his RAB Stealth motion light comes on then goes right back off. He says he leaves the area and comes back to trip the sensor. Says it does the same thing, on-right back off.

I had a sensor fail a few months back and RAB sent me a replacement. So I thought maybe this is another failed sensor. I changed the sensor but could only check it in "test" mode because it wasn't dark when I was there. It worked as it should in test mode so I figured it was good.

Customer just called me and said the new sensor did doing the same thing.
Any ideas what would cause this?
The light has been up for a year and working fine until recently. No changes have been made around the light such as another light hitting the sensor causing it to false trip.

Only thing he said was one (maybe both) bulb was full of condensation. I don't see how that would have anything to do with the sensor.

Thoughts?


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Condensation would be my first clue to the culprit. I've had bad luck with rab stealth stuff. I've also noticed that location plays a major role. Like the south side of gable end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

350X said:


> Condensation would be my first clue to the culprit. I've had bad luck with rab stealth stuff. I've also noticed that location plays a major role. Like the south side of gable end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not seeing how condensation/water in the bulbs would cause the sensor to trip. The sensor is just a switch. I could see the bulbs blowing or something shorting out but from what he tells me, the sensor is turning on then back off. If it just turned on then went off and stayed off I could see something being wrong with bulbs or sockets.

Note I said "I'm not seeing how" that doesn't mean it couldn't, I just don't see how.

Side note: I still had the old sensor that he said was doing the same thing. I rigged up a light and connected it to the sensor just a while ago. It worked fine here. So maybe it is his bulbs or something screwy with his voltage. I didn't check anything, I just changed his sensor.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have seen them do that when it's just not dark enough to go on, then when it gets a bit darker it works fine.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

I was thinking if there's condensation in the lamp, it's most likely in the sensor. Where is it mounted? Is it protected from the elements(i.e. Direct sunlight)? What heads are you using? Or did he tie one off that night?
I've had a few things like this that I made very little money for the sake of keeping a customer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

I seem to have the best luck with white LED motion lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

350X said:


> I was thinking if there's condensation in the lamp, it's most likely in the sensor. Where is it mounted? Is it protected from the elements(i.e. Direct sunlight)? What heads are you using? Or did he tie one off that night?
> I've had a few things like this that I made very little money for the sake of keeping a customer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





350X said:


> I seem to have the best luck with white LED motion lights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I brought his old sensor, which I changed last week, and connected it here. No condensation, works fine here.
He's saying the new sensor is doing the same thing. Hasn't rained a drop there since, so no condensation in the sensor.

These are the white Stealth 200 lights.

The light/sensor faces west 
There is a holly tree/bush in front of it but not blocking the sensor. If anything, that would make it stay on or false trip on. He says it's off like it should be until he enters the zone. Then it comes on for a second and right back off. It is totally dark when he gets home.

Guess I'm going to have to make a trip over there after dark to see for myself. I did tell him to change bulbs to see if that does anything.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

A Little Short said:


> I brought his old sensor, which I changed last week, and connected it here. No condensation, works fine here.
> He's saying the new sensor is doing the same thing. Hasn't rained a drop there since, so no condensation in the sensor.
> 
> These are the white Stealth 200 lights.
> ...




So if it hasn't rained and he is telling you that there's condensation in the lamps, I'd ask him where this condensation is coming from. Did he power-wash his place and not saying...I dunno. 
I've asked customers to buy the lights, so warranty issues are on them. Unless there older folks, then I'll do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

350X said:


> So if it hasn't rained and he is telling you that there's condensation in the lamps, I'd ask him where this condensation is coming from. Did he power-wash his place and not saying...I dunno.
> I've asked customers to buy the lights, so warranty issues are on them. Unless there older folks, then I'll do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't change the bulbs, just the sensor.
The bulbs are the original ones that were in from install. I saw the condensation in them but didn't have any with me. When I changed the sensor and put it in "test" mode the bulbs both worked so I didn't think anymore about them.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

I went back and read your first post again and I hope someone with more knowledge will stop by here, soon. I know how aggravating these can be. Good luck, bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe that condensation is allowing current to flow thru the bulb, too much current for the sensor but not enough to trip the breaker. So the sensor shuts down after a few seconds of heating up.

I believe the sensor is rated for 1,000watts, maybe there is more than that flowing and the sensor has protection.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I give a big lecture to my customers to turn off the switch controlling the sensor lights when they change the lamps. The book that comes with the fixtures says that too, but I think they only say that to cover their ass if some dipshort shocks himself changing a light bulb. Well anyway, it seems to prevent that symptom from developing in sensor lights to kill power to the unit before removing and replacing lamps.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I give a big lecture to my customers to turn off the switch controlling the sensor lights when they change the lamps. The book that comes with the fixtures says that too, but I think they only say that to cover their ass if some dipshort shocks himself changing a light bulb. Well anyway, it seems to prevent that symptom from developing in sensor lights to kill power to the unit before removing and replacing lamps.


I know that the instructions say not to connect/install the sensor with the power on but can't recall anything about the bulbs.
Anyway, the bulbs have not been changed yet. Customer is supposed to do that today.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If that doesn't solve the problem, call the manufacturer. You're not the first person to deal with this issue. The manufacturer wants it fixed more than you do. 

Worst case scenario for you is that you swap it out for another brand. 

Worst case scenario for the manufacturer they lose a customer for life and then the customer is telling everyone else their products are junk. 

They will often go do great lengths to do whatever it takes to make it work, even if that means sending you replacement product after the warranty has expired. If that one unit has a problem they would like to dissect it and figure out why.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

You did check the timer position on the sensor right?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

jw0445 said:


> You did check the timer position on the sensor right?


Yes, it was set for 12 minutes.
And as I said, I brought the old one home and rigged it up and it worked fine here.
I called the customer and asked him if he changed his bulbs yet and of course, he didn't!:no:

So I'm just going to wait and see if he calls back. Then I guess I will have to go over after dark to see for myself.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Works fine at your home but not theirs...only difference is the bulbs?


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Did this guy possibly put in CFL's, disguised in a flood housing? I do love those, where I can charge for such an easy procedure. Especially when they claim my sh!t stopped working after a year in use. 
I warranty everything for 1 year. Once in a while I'll get something like this that must be dealt with. 
If it's on his end you can get paid. If not, you can eat it and still learn. It can be a win-win. You'll either win big or win small. Then move on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

It's obvious that he should replace the lamps.


----------

